# Socks or Silhouettes



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a work car and free gas so I tend to drive the car a lot. I can hunt during the week and some afternoons as well I will just be limited to the car. I have plenty of fullbodies but that's not a realistic option for me in a ford taurus.

This being my first year living in ND I am debating on what I want to use as far as a run and gun decoy spread from the work rig.

Socks:

sillosocks, whiterocks, or tanglefree slammers

silhouettes:

realgeese, divebomb, or big al's.

all the options have different plus's and disadvantages.

I never thought honkers liked socks and all the motion but sure seems alot of guys use them. Also silhouettes besides pro 2's and pro 1's have the unwanted shine at times.

I am on the fence so far about what rig I want. I even thought about the black and white sillosocks because we used alot of straight black and white decoys back in KY and MO, it seemed to work well also.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe you should give us a budget so people can give you more realistic options. Without a budget i personally would run real geese pro series 2's and some type of shells probably ghg oversize.

I used to run 8 dozen decoys and 2 powerhunters out of the trunk of a monte carlo.

6 dozen real geese pro series 1's and 2 dozen avery oversize shells


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I think when i used a mix of real geese in fullbodys, that was a good combo  but it depends on space and budget.
But everybody will have a different opinion.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I have 2dz sleeper bigfoot shells. 20dz bigfoot originals. 4 ghg rester fullbodies.

Budget I wouldn't say I have a set in stone budget. I know pro 1s and 2s are top of the line for the silhouettes obviously. But is the price really worth it?

years back we never had luck with socks for canadas but it seems like the new trending thing. I hate to drop alot of money on socks if they avoid them like the plague. But also the quality of the socks were not the same as they are now also.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Why not use the shells and twelve full bodies. They could fit in a Taurus


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree use what you got. Those shells and as many full bodies you can put into your vehicle. But if you want it all to fit in a trunk.... I would go shells and silo's.... you can get a bunch of those in a trunk. Silos have been killers for years and can take a beating (the good quality ones). Plus they will give the illusion of movement in the spread when you place them at different angles and when the geese circle.. .they appear and disappear.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah has to all stay in the trunk. Because i will have dogs in the back and also will have work stuff as well during the work week.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought 5dz headless white rocks and 2dz higdon standard shells at the scheels sell. I plant to use those and I am going to order 3-4 dz headed white rocks, and pick up 5 doz silhouettes. Then I will have a little bit of everything.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Just to recap what I ended up going with.

9dz whiterocks, 2dz higdon shells, and 1dz real geese silos. Worked well deploying it from the car on week day hunts and the geese didnt mind the spread what so ever.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you and the spread.

Just goes to show that you don't need 20 doz full bodies to kill geese. :beer:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Real Geese Pro 2's all the way. Full bodies are a waste of money and take up huge amounts of space. Do they work? Yes do Pro 2's work? Absolutely they do. I Have used them all and real geese never fail to do the job.


----------

